# Uber and Lyft medical transportation



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just ran across this post...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...medical-transport_us_598885c9e4b09a4d1ec68784

Looks like we are about to become...

A new cheap ambulance service...8O

Whats next...???

Cheap prisoner delivery for cops???

Good Luck!

And don't forget to sanitize...

Your car between fares...8)

Rakos


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Already have done the cheap ambulance service in the past. One pick up was not a non emergency in my opinion. Gal was having a very painful kidney stone attack,vomiting,and almost passing out. In spite of that she said she didn't call Uber until the weak surge ended first. Maybe a 1.4 Only a 0.8 mile ride to the emergency room . No end to the cheapness of some of these people.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

These are non emergency runs


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> These are non emergency runs


Until the pothole you just hit caused severe nerve damage to the very slight herniated disc of your pax, or until a pax stumbles upon exiting your car and that mild sprain now becomes a broken ankle.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Until the pothole you just hit caused severe nerve damage to the very slight herniated disc of your pax, or until a pax stumbles upon exiting your car and that mild sprain now becomes a broken ankle.


I noticed in the article...

The article says we will need training...

Prolly will be a lot of old monkeys...

Throwing poo...8)

Rakos


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Just ran across this post...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...medical-transport_us_598885c9e4b09a4d1ec68784
> 
> ...


Ambulance services sounds fine... Cleaning fees need to be made fair though.

As for prisoner transport, I don't really like that idea as I'm anti-slavery. If all the inmates were in for violent crimes, I'd maybe be okay with it. But I don't want to be complicit in the system that incarcerates people for victimless crimes.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't blame you TC...

just ruminating what may be next...

They just love finding ways...

To make our jobs harder for less pay...

Rakoa


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This is a growing segment of the market for those of us who drive daytime. I've had several of these rides, with both Lyft and Uber, and have not had any problems with them. 

One of my favorite rides ever allowed an elderly cancer-patient husband to accompany his bride of about 60 years to her eye appointment. If they'd used traditional "Special Transportation Services," she would have had a long wait and he would not have been able to go. It was only a short ride, but it was my favorite ride that day.

All of my patient-pax have been non-emergent -- just people going for routine doctor or physical therapy appointments. Those kind of pax are just another pax, except they may be older and move slower. But they're fine to ride in an Uber -- no different than taking a woman to her nail appointment.

However, it a patient is requesting a ride to an emergency department or urgent care for some acute medical problem, that would be a different situation. 
Some of us have the right kind of medical training to assess the patient properly and make the right decision; we may have the right skills to deal with the situation if the patient becomes emergent during the ride. But most of us don't have that training or skill level, and should not be driving people to hospitals.

Patients with disabilities, especially motor or mental disabilities, are another category who probably should not ride in Uber if they need special accommodations. A wheelchair patient who has the strength and stability to transfer from chair to car might be fine. A shaky pax would not be fine and, as Seal Team 5 pointed out above, could be just an accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber/Lyft "extensive" training will consist of an optional 5-minute video that leaves out the part about how drivers bear _*all the risk *_and responsibility of non-emergency situations transforming into emergency situations. After all, riders would _*never, ever *_lie about the seriousness of their condition to get a cheap ride to the hospital. If there is any problem then email support and we will eventually get back to you. Who pays when drivers are forced to call 911 and get an ambulance because the situation is beyond their capability?

Here is info for organizations on setting up Non-Emergency Medical Transportation. It may seem to be a lot, but don't worry, I'm confident that Uber will ignore 95% of the recommendations.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You guys arn't getting the point.

This isn't hospital transport they are talking about, these are the insurance companies hospitals ect paying for peoples rides.

When i did dayshift this is.. let's say the Potatos of working during the day.

It's not someone needing to go to the ER with a broken ankle. It's someone going to their doctors appointment who can't drive at all.

Unfortunately the cost savings will vanish when uber decides it needs to start turning a profit, whether it's post IPO or whenever it will have to happen.


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

"The article says we will need training...

Prolly will be a lot of old monkeys...

Throwing poo...8)"

LMAO


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Arcademeus said:


> "The article says we will need training...
> 
> Prolly will be a lot of old monkeys...
> 
> ...


The "training" will be a few youtube videos


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone doing logisticare fares here? Logisticare is a major transportation company that arranges transportation for medicaid and medicare patients to get to Dr's appointments, etc. If so, what is your pay rate per mile or by zone? Uber and/or lyft drivers in Florida, please.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> Anyone doing logisticare fares here? Logisticare is a major transportation company that arranges transportation for medicaid and medicare patients to get to Dr's appointments, etc. If so, what is your pay rate per mile or by zone? Uber and/or lyft drivers in Florida, please.


Logiticare is a nationwide medical transportation company hired by several major medical insurance companies (like Aetna) to do prescheduled transportation for qualifying members to pre-approved medical appointments. In my market (Connecticut) and I suspect others nationwide, Logisticare does *not *directly hire drivers. Instead they sub-contract out to preexisting, local providers, generally taxi companies.

I believe that Logisticare has not yet tried to use Uber or any other rideshare company. Despite the cost saving potential, I suspect this is impossible because of insurance, licensing, safety, or other issues. Logisticare compiles performance metrics of their multiple local providers and will take action against those performing below expectations as they see fit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> Logiticare is a nationwide medical transportation company hired by several major medical insurance companies (like Aetna) to do prescheduled transportation for qualifying members to pre-approved medical appointments. In my market (Connecticut) and I suspect others nationwide, Logisticare does *not *directly hire drivers. Instead they sub-contract out to preexisting, local providers, generally taxi companies.
> 
> I believe that Logisticare has not yet tried to use Uber or any other rideshare company. Despite the cost saving potential, I suspect this is impossible because of insurance, licensing, safety, or other issues. Logisticare compiles performance metrics of their multiple local providers and will take action against those performing below expectations as they see fit.


Logisticare WILL go lowest bidder however they did not go with a ride sharing firm despite significant cost savings.

They WILL have multiple companies in the same area under contract.

Part of it's deal is that logisticare NEEDS wheelchair accessible vehicles (WAVS) for a high proportion of it's client base (i think it might be over 10% or 20% here in Orlando). It NEEDS to have a company they can count on with the proper hardware to be able to service it's client base.

They also don't handle customer appointments after they are assigned to a company for pickups.

*here in orlando* the cab companies get name, address, destination and the cab company handles no shows and customer contact.

Uber and lyft lack the technology to be able to handle customers without smart phones...

So this could easily be a technological hurdle that Uber can't and won't deal with, namely having a call center and a "traditional" dispatch, and requiring the rider to have specific phones.

So they would need to use a third party and something like go-go grandparent to make the system work. At this point your dealing with 2 separate booking agents plus the driver...

So between technological gaps in availability and uber's abhorrent reputation dealing with disabled riders....

That leaves uber as a bad choice, objectively speaking.


----------

